# Shimano DA7900 & Quarq Power meter compatibility



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

I've recently built my new Pinarello Dogma 65.1 with Dura Ace Di2 and a 39/53 7900 crank set.
I'm looking into power meters now and have been doing some research into possible options.
Whilst the Cycle Ops products have a lot of pluses, including having ANT+ and being able to use it with my Garmin Edge 800, the down side is not being able to swap different wheel sets.
The SRM products are probably the creme de la creme, but come with a heavy price tag. I also don't need another computer head unit.
This brings me to the Quarq by SRAM. Well priced, seems to be popular and sounds reliable. I've read that the only compatible option is the ROTOR 3D though.
I'm interested to hear from anyone that's running this PM with their DA Di2 group set and some remarks on it's performance / compatibility.
Cheers,


----------

